# currency exchange commision rates in dublin airport



## denise1234 (29 Dec 2006)

Hi, Does anyone know if the bureau de changes in dublin airport have roughly same rates of commission as banks or not? 
also do you reckon they'd have swedish krona in stock? won't need that much, just enough to get bus into city centre once we arrive etc. 
Cheers and Happy New Year to you all


----------



## gearoid (29 Dec 2006)

I travelled with Ryanair last year from Shannon to Skavsta. When I checked the rates, the price quoted for krona was at least 8%-10% out in the favour of the bank at the foreign exchange desk in the departures terminal. That was even before commission. What a shocking rip-off. 

Sooo... I used the hole in the wall at Skavsta... All you need for the bus is the equivalent of 10-15 euros in krona, and even tiny Skavsta has an ATM in the arrivals hall :- before the machine to buy your bus ticket. If you have your credit card in credit you can get the money without commission and at a far better rate. Otherwise Laser will also suffice.


----------



## denise1234 (29 Dec 2006)

Cheers! figured would prob be more expensive but just wanted to double check! my own fault for leaving it so late. will just use credit card/ atm.


----------



## MugsGame (29 Dec 2006)

I arrived in a continental airport once where all the ATMs were out of cash, so I wouldn't rely on that if you need local currency to get to your final destination. That said I guess airport taxis will take euro now (I was saved by one who accepted punts!).


----------



## denise1234 (30 Dec 2006)

hopefully ATM will have cash and if all else fails we can use credit card to get bus ticket from airport before we get it. 
maybe might try airport for small amount of currency just to have. will check bank rates online and then can compare. would have been so much easier to get it before xmas but hindsight a great thing ...


----------



## Perplexed (30 Dec 2006)

Also don't forget that if you're using a Cirrus (Laser )Card outside the Eurozone there will be approx 3.5% charge.
Currency Exchanges in airports are always more expensive than normal bank branches. You're paying for the fact that they have much longer opening hours. Shift workers get extra pay. It's like you're little corner shop as opposed to your big supermarket.


----------



## samhail (11 Mar 2009)

hey guys, can anyone verify whether this is still valid ?


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Mar 2009)

Is what still valid?


----------



## samhail (12 Mar 2009)

errr the contents of this thread  ?
that the exchange/commission is worse in the airport than it is in a bank


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Mar 2009)

Probably.


----------



## onekeano (12 Mar 2009)

gearoid said:


> I travelled with Ryanair last year from Shannon to Skavsta. When I checked the rates, the price quoted for krona was at least 8%-10% out in the favour of the bank at the foreign exchange desk in the departures terminal. That was even before commission. What a shocking rip-off.
> 
> Sooo... I used the hole in the wall at Skavsta... All you need for the bus is the equivalent of 10-15 euros in krona, and even tiny Skavsta has an ATM in the arrivals hall :- before the machine to buy your bus ticket. If you have your credit card in credit you can get the money without commission and at a far better rate. Otherwise Laser will also suffice.




Was in Mancgester Airport this morning and after going thru security the is a Bureau De Change - they we buying euro @ €1.19 to STG and seilling it @ €1.00!!!! A 19% spread!!!!

Roy


----------



## Perplexed (13 Mar 2009)

FX desks in airports have a captive clientele. Just look at the cost of coffee etc at airports. It's logical that the Bureau de Change will be the same.
Plan ahead it always works out cheaper.


----------



## dandy (15 Mar 2009)

which bank gives the best rate for buying sterling at the momeny?


----------

